# Can somebody help me?



## ladyct (Feb 25, 2009)

Dear forumers,

I'm in the process of applying for Masters in Computer Science in New Brunswick University for 2010 session.

I have few enquiries here... 

1. Is it possible for my husband to get a temporary job in Canada? He is an MBA (Finance) graduate. He's now working in the Oil & Gas company in Malaysia. He has been working for more than 10 years.
2. Is it allowed by the Canada government if I want to bring my Indonesian maid along to Canada?
3. Is the education fee for public school in Canada is supported by government coz I have 3 kids age 7, 9 and 10 in 2010? 
4. How's the cost of living is like in Canada...? 
* The house rent monthly rate? 
* Kids education?
5. Is it easy for us to get halal food there?

Would be very much appreciated if you can help me with my enquiries here...


----------



## travelwriter (Mar 12, 2009)

ladyct said:


> Dear forumers,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for Masters in Computer Science in New Brunswick University for 2010 session.
> 
> ...


Check with the Canadian Immigration Department re temporary work permits. I think that generally the answer would be no but the rules may have changed since my husband immigrated to Canada (over 25 years ago).

Public education in Canada is sort of free: people pay for it through their taxes. Unless you go to a private school/religious school, there usually are no fees althought there are some extras you may need to buy (depending on the school): school uniform, gym uniform, school supplies, sometimes books, activities, etc.

Measuring cost of living is difficult because it is always relative to what you are paying now. Living in Canada is, for example, much cheaper than living in Japan or New York City but more expensive than in Mexico. It will depend on where you live (cities are more expensive) but I don't think New Brunswick is considered expensive. To get an idea of the cost of rentals, look online for New Brunswick newspapers -- they usually have their want ads on their web pages. Also, the universities often have student housing and graduate student apartments.

Getting Halal food is usually not a problem in larger cities such as Toronto and Montreal but again, check on line for the various ethnicities/cultures/communities who eat Halal food. Certainly Statistics Canada could give you some ideas about the size of these communities in New Brunswick.

Good luck getting into your program and enjoy Canada!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ladyct said:


> Dear forumers,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for Masters in Computer Science in New Brunswick University for 2010 session.
> 
> ...


1) He can apply for a TWP but would require to have a job pre-arranged and go through the LMO process.
2) Very doubtful.
3) Education for your children would not be paid by the state (New Brunswick). There would be considerable fees involved.
4) That's like asking how long is a piece of string. For your family of 5 you would probably need a minimum of $5,000 monthly or more if you run a car(s).
Monthly rent would be $1200-$1500 monthly in New Brunswick.
5) It would not be easy to find Halal food outside of large cities.


----------



## abuhaleema (Apr 30, 2009)

ladyct said:


> Dear forumers,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for Masters in Computer Science in New Brunswick University for 2010 session.
> 
> ...


السلام علیکم،۔
1. Yes, your husband can apply for a work permit here to do the job. Canadian Immigration law allows the spouse to work while you are a full time student at the university. You may get more information at the CIC website.
2. Yes you can bring your maid here as well. It is called a live-in care giver. Although you have to go through extra length of paper work and the proof that you can provide for your maid. You can get detailed information on CIC website on this as well. Although the paper work seems to be not that complicated, I am not sure what the rate of acceptance of the visas are for this category. 
3. Public education is free in canada. 
4. To rent a house in Fredericton or Saint John is around 1000-1200 dollars. 
5. Up until a few years ago it was not possible to get the halal meat locally but things have evolved quite a bit. I am running an online business of Halal groceries in St. John, Chilli and Olive Groceries. We also have a branch in Fredericton as well. We carry many products from india and middle east, halal beef, chicken, lamb and goat. If you need further information, you can contact me at 1-506-721-6934.

Good Luck with your admission!


----------

